# Orchard Chicken Salad



## bbquzz (Jan 3, 2012)

Subway has a seasonal sub called a Orchard Chicken Salad and I can't get enough of it. I have tried several times to make a copycat recipe with not much success. Today rather than just chicken breast meat I did a whole chicken, rubbed inside and out with Wolfe Rub Citrus, stuffed the cavity with some apple slices and put a little AJ in the roasting dish. I used some of my new BBQ R's Delight Apple pellets and smoked the chicken on the Performer for something less than two hours. Wow this chicken is killer, enough so I'm doing another for dinner tomorrow night. I did this cook during the day so was able to get some pretty good pictures, the last is a shot of the actual Orchard Chicken Salad, I'll let you know tomorrow if I am getting closer to the copycat recipe as I like to let it sit for about 24 hours before using it.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great looking chicken Buzz!

Found a copycat recipe. I have never tried the Subway version so I don't know how accurate it is but it sure sounds good.
http://www.food.com/recipe/copycat-subw ... sub-432240


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 3, 2012)

Man that looks great! Thanks for sharing Buzz!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait to hear if you nailed the recipe!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 4, 2012)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Great looking chicken Buzz!
> 
> Found a copycat recipe. I have never tried the Subway version so I don't know how accurate it is but it sure sounds good.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/copycat-subw ... sub-432240



Thanks John, that is pretty much the recipe I used sans the celery salt. I'll post a "Plated" picture and taste results after lunch today.


----------



## Crabnbass (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like the makings of a great lunch!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 4, 2012)

Still have a ways to go on the copycat, but a good sandwich. I know better, but got more S&P in there than needed, next time I'll add the extras to a smaller batch so I don't pollute the big batch. It's tough job, but somebody has to eat all these sandwiches.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2012)

That last picture is killer!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 5, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That last picture is killer!




indeed


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great plated shot! Makes me want to try making my own orchard chicken salad


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not a Genius, but I heard Wolfe Rub Citrus would make a turd taste good!  That looks awesome!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm not a Genius, but I heard Wolfe Rub Citrus would make a turd taste good!  That looks awesome!


Yes it did!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll take both your words on that!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2012)

Puff, no pic, no turd eaten!


----------

